# STK402-100s y STK403-120



## huki (Ene 28, 2011)

hola amigos del foro les queria pedir una ayudita con estos stk,bueno lo que queria saber es si alguien tiene algun pcb para esto stk ya que deceo armar unos amplis con ellos.el stk403-120 lo saque de un equipo aiwa del mismo tengo la fuente y los filtros y del otro solo tengo el stk,pregunto el stk403-120 por que no hay informe tecnico de el?


----------



## fausto garcia (Ene 31, 2011)

Saludos compañero.

Yo tambien ando en lo mismo que tu, de montar un ampli con este integrado que es de muy 
nueva generacion  y de muy buenas prestaciones, ya que el fabricante da un diagrama para configuracion en puente (BTL). La razon por la cual no encuentras informacion en la red de  este integrado es porque SANYO lo dejo de fabricar con esa nomenclatura,  es decir que ahora lo produce como  STK433-120.

Te dejo unos pdf con lo que te estoy diciendo, en el datasheet del STK esta un pcb que aunque no es muy visible te puede dar una idea, si lo quieres realizar, como te dije yo lo quiero montar  solo que por ahora no tengo mucho tiempo para hacer el pcb con el pcb wizard

Te quiero preguntar,  ya que dices que lo sacaste de un equipo, como estaba conectada la pata 13 del stk, es decir que arreglo tenia para darle voltage al stanby venia directamente  del micro o de un arreglo de transistores porque el datasheet dice que se activa  con  5v  pero 
quisiera ver que configuracion es la mas adecuada.  Realmente me gustaria saber lo de la pata 13 si no es mucha molestia podrias pasarme el dato.

       Saludos desde Puebla Mexico.


----------



## huki (Feb 3, 2011)

gracias por el informe fausto.te cuento, esta conectada a una resistencia despues va a un transistor.esto es todo montaje superficial el stk esta en una placa aparte con sus componentes.en cuanto pueda te paso los valores.el tema es que tire la placa pricipal donde se conectava esta misma.


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Ago 29, 2014)

Saludos. Recien obtuve un par de STK402-100s (de recuperación) y me vi en la necesidad de hacerles la PCB. La comparto aqui por si alguno se tropieza con alguno de estos y quiere armar un amplificador pequeño. Sirve para toda la serie STK402-xxx (según la hoja de datos). 

Notaran que emplee resistencias de 3 terminales. La razón es que todo el material que emplee fue de recuperación. De cualquier modo resistencias normales de 2 terminales pueden seguirse utilizando con un minimo amarre y soldadura. La PCB se diseño en 10cm*10cm que es una medida standard, con la intención de evitar hacer cortes.

El amplificador esta armado y funcionando. Suena bastante decente. En el taller lo usamos como trazador. 

Adjunto la hoja de datos en que me base para que puedan ver que alimentación le corresponede al integrado que cada quien obtenga.


----------



## gusarg81 (Dic 5, 2016)

EME_JuanAndrade dijo:


> Saludos. Recien obtuve un par de STK402-100s (de recuperación) y me vi en la necesidad de hacerles la PCB. La comparto aqui por si alguno se tropieza con alguno de estos y quiere armar un amplificador pequeño. Sirve para toda la serie STK402-xxx (según la hoja de datos).
> 
> Notaran que emplee resistencias de 3 terminales. La razón es que todo el material que emplee fue de recuperación. De cualquier modo resistencias normales de 2 terminales pueden seguirse utilizando con un minimo amarre y soldadura. La PCB se diseño en 10cm*10cm que es una medida standard, con la intención de evitar hacer cortes.
> 
> ...



Hola! Quería consultarles, también estoy por armar un amp. con este mismo IC (sacando las partes de otro amp Sony que tenía guardado).

¿Alguien sabe la diferencia entre STK402-100 y STK-402-100S?

Gracias.

Saludos.


----------

